# KCS



## railroadron (Oct 15, 2012)

What an uneventful trip since I left Atl last week. Aint seen a single hopper which is fine with me cause I aint gotta share my Guiness. If there is one thing I ve learned this trip thus far is that if you dont have patience you most certainly will if you ride KCS. Man, they re never in a hurry to get anywhere and can you say stop and go? And for no apparent reason. You also have to watch for the Young engineers who seem to know every time you piss cause they only seem to jerk the slack when you do. Like twice I got up to pee and sure as shit he jerked..almost knocking me off balance..Maybe Guiness has something to do with it..Hmmmm. maybe I need a lite beer? NOT!!!! Anyway..finally left Marshall TX and now sitting in the hole just outside Shreveport and have been since about 3AM. Power still on the lead..so WTF? Like I said..get nowhere fast on KCS. I m dying to get to cold country so I can Justify the weight of this freaking pack which holds the survival of my winter excursion. Anyone ever notice the roadbed of KCS seems to be laid on Jello?


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 17, 2012)

I've always wanted to ride KCS, still havent had the opportunity though.


----------



## Foman (Nov 3, 2012)

slow as fuck


----------



## Rager (Nov 5, 2012)

oh i cant wait to get back south....getting tired of big nigger already....fuck WA...


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 15, 2012)

KCS will side out for 12 hours becuase they don't have enough crews to run their trains so the crew will sleep until legally allowed to run the train again. Love KCS, favorite line ever! Kansas City Slower!


----------



## NBDDreamer (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy shit, how are they still in business?


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 18, 2012)

They are actually quite a large system with lots of traffic. The majority of their lines are below the border however...Kansas City Southern de Mexico!


----------



## railroadron (Dec 18, 2012)

The east west line out of Shreveport are pretty busy..bossier city and Lake yard Are always at work and I did see a ton of south and inbound trains while in KC ..mostly KCS unit grain.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 18, 2012)

They do have lots of traffic, just slow traffic. Plus the workers are downright good guys. "Go wait over there in them bushes, We'll come get you when your train is ready." HAHA love KCS, gotta get some more KCS miles under my belt


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 24, 2012)

KCS is the jam, I feel like most kids hate it because you can't call it in. There is a lot slower routes, like portland me - bangor.....kc-st paul via cp, etc etc


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 25, 2012)

Why would you even need to trace on KCS?


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 27, 2012)

that was my exact point.


----------



## hshh (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive always had good expereinces with the crews and workers on kcs. have had kcs trains slowed and stopped just for me to get on outside marshall, and a free taxi on a golfcart to an open boxcar in yard in the middle of bumbfuck nowhere cotton feild LA and other hazy experiences.


----------



## hshh (Jan 6, 2013)

Johnny P said:


> They do have lots of traffic, just slow traffic. Plus the workers are downright good guys. "Go wait over there in them bushes, We'll come get you when your train is ready." HAHA love KCS, gotta get some more KCS miles under my belt


 
yeah kcs is the only line i dont fear running up to the power to see whats up with whyve been sided for so long or where the train is ganna break


----------



## pacifier (Jan 25, 2013)

Supposedly we have KCS here in Dallas but I never see them


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 25, 2013)

The KCS yard in Dallas is alliance yard and is about 15 miles away from Dallas


----------



## mylon (Jan 25, 2013)

Well and garland and wylie. C'mon texas guy


----------



## pacifier (Jan 25, 2013)

I am in downtown garland a lot and never see them... And hung out near the yard on Shiloh a lot around 2004.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot about Wylie...never been to garland.


----------



## Rager (Jan 28, 2013)

Been to wylie (easy hop out but $ not) garland not bad at all...sept some dumbass kid got killed 3 months ago..


----------

